# UK Spouse Visa/ Settlement - Documnet checklist



## bravenewworld (Nov 1, 2013)

UK Spouse Visa/ Settlement - Document checklist

Below is a list of documents that I had submitted to the UKBA for my spouse visa, which may be useful as a guideline for prospective applicants. Please note, this checklist is by no means exhaustive and you should consult the Supporting Document Guidance available on the UKBA website. 

Your circumstances may vary and you may require additional evidence as proof. As I previously lived in the UK, I was a named account holder with my partner on some of the documents listed below. 


Information about applicant
•	Completed visa application form: 
VAF4 and 
Appendix 2
•	Application fee 
•	Current passport – No XXXXX
•	Previous passport (expired) – No XXXXX 
• One passport sized colour photograph 
•	Proof of address in country of application 
•	Birth certificate 
•	Tuberculosis (TB) certificate (Required for certain countries listed by the UKBA. Please note, there are centres approved by the Home Office that carry out this test. The certificate is usually valid for 6 months.)
• Evidence of marital status – Marriage certificate dated DD MM YY 
• Evidence of current employment or studies – None to submit

Evidence of English language requirement
•	Degree taught in English from an accredited university in the UK
Information about my finances and employment
•	Met by the income from employment of my sponsor/ spouse 
•	Additional bank statements from applicant 

Accommodation details
Details of the rented accommodation 
•	Notes on property with photos of rooms
• Tenancy agreement  starting DD MM YY ending DD MM YY - for 1 year 
• Old tenancy agreement starting DD MM YY - for 1 year
•	Letter from property managing agent stating that the Landlord has given permission for an additional person (the applicant) to stay on the premises 
•	Council tax statements dating DD MM YY (latest available) 
•	Water utilities bills in the name of sponsor and applicant dated DD MM YY and DD MM YY

Information about my sponsor/ spouse in the UK 
•	SU 07 Sponsor undertaking form 
•	Bank statements from DD MM YY to DD MM YY (Past 6 months) 
•	Payslips from DD MM YY to DD MM YY (Past 6 months)
•	Sponsor and Applicant - Bank statements from joint account from DD MM YY to DD MM YY 
•	Evidence of sponsor’s current employment and total monthly income after tax.
➢	Letter from employers confirming authenticity of payslips and start date of employment
➢	Employment Contract 
➢	Form P60 (Copy) 

• Evidence of sponsor’s permission to be in the UK – Passport No XXXXX
•	Photocopy of Birth Certificate 

•	Evidence of my relationship with my spouse and contact 
Supporting letter from my sponsor 
Supporting letter from my sponsor’s father 
Supporting letter from my sponsor’s brother 
•	Supporting letter from applicant 
Supporting letter from applicant’s friend 
➢	Marriage certificate dated DD MM YY
➢	Photographs from wedding dinner 
➢	Wedding Invitation
➢	Photographs of our marriage, time spent together in the UK 
➢	Air tickets, boarding passes and hotel bills for the holidays
➢	Screen shot of recent skype calls 
➢	Extract of “Whatsapp” instant messaging conversation 
➢	Selection of emails from past 3 years, wedding cards & photos 
➢	Screen shot of possible flights to the UK dated DD MM YY 

• Complete photocopy of application and all documents listed above
• Cover letter addressed to the UKBA with document check list 


I was also required to sign and fill a form at the VFS Centre which stated that I had fulfilled the English language requirement. 

I hope this helps. Good luck with your application.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to include 2 recent passport sized photos, not just 1.

The applicant's birth certificate is unnecessary.

Applicant's bank statements are unnecessary if their income/savings are not being used to meet the financial requirement.

Letters from family and friends are subjective and won't be considered.

A copy of the application is unnecessary as is a document checklist.

It's best not to clutter applications with unnecessary documents.


----------

